# Places in London that sell coffee equipment?



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Morning all,

are there any places in London that sell coffee equipment at reasonable prices? I'm in the market for a new tamper, knock box and other bits and thought it might be nice to go and have a look at some stuff in person. I'm north London but willing to travel a little.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I recently came across this lot on line http://www.coffeesmithscollective.co.uk. They sell kit and have several shops so it might be worth a call to see if any outlets do both.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Morning all,
> 
> are there any places in London that sell coffee equipment at reasonable prices? I'm in the market for a new tamper, knock box and other bits and thought it might be nice to go and have a look at some stuff in person. I'm north London but willing to travel a little.


I use CoffeeHit which is here:

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/contact-us/i51

This firm operates out of an industrial estate in Brockley, South East London...

One is supposed to order online or by phone, but they don't mind if you call them and toddle along, they are nice people and they keep lots of stock...

They are La Marzocco dealers, but they do a wide range of other tools and brewers etc.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Doppio Coffee in Kentish Town Road sell a few things - Italian beans, commercial espresso machines and accessories - as well as serving coffee.

Drury Tea and Coffee at 3 New Row, Covent Garden sell coffee and accessories.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

How about Algerian coffee,looks like an Aladdins cave

Algerian Coffee Stores

52 Old Compton Street

London

W1D 4PB

http://www.algcoffee.co.uk/scripts/default.asp


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks all.. Gonna have a look a which looks best


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2014)

Im looking for stores in London that sells the Baratza Virtuoso coffee grinder. Any suggestions?


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Coffee Hit (see above)...

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=Baratza+Virtuoso

Currently out of stock.


----------



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

Bender, I might be lying, but pretty sure I saw some baratza virtuosos, or certainly something very similar, in Prufrock in Leather Lane.


----------

